# the goat spot



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How many of you.......... are getting to much complaining from your husbands,wives,girlfriends,boyfriends,uncles.aunts,grandma's.grandpa's,dogs,cats,goats...ect....
that you are spending way to much time on the goat spot ...?
I know my husband has.....but ....it is funny......... because in another breath .....he asks .....so is there anything interesting on there today? LOL  :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I get it from my hubby once in a while. But then he gives me crap about being in the barn with "goat porn" also - LOL!

I can hear him on the porch yelling out - D-I-N-N-E-R-S ready - are you coming in or watching goat sex again???? What a booger.

Then if I come in and get on the internet - he gives me crap about that to.... I just can't win either way.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Gosh Allison,,,and taking pictures and whatnot, then posting them on the internet....geesh! :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so funny :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

You know - I LIVE for goat porn!! LOL!

I told hubby last night - I may have to do breedings tonight and he just rolled his eyes - LOL!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh your poor hubby just doesn't understand your addiction! 

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, my husband hoots on me about being on goat spot all the time...especially after he saw the pooch pics...lol...he was like "that is so weird...what kind of freaks like to look at that kind of thing?" I was like "Hunny, please, it not like that...it's scientific!"


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

kelebek said:


> You know - I LIVE for goat porn!! LOL!
> 
> I told hubby last night - I may have to do breedings tonight and he just rolled his eyes - LOL!


 :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: 
you guys crack me up!! Well... I don't get any sass from mine because he has about 4 or 5 different truck forums :help:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, I am single so don't have to worry too much. Although my husky Laci seems to get irked when I tell her time to go "read" and then sit down at the computer. She glares at me. And I'm pretty sure she says nasty things under her breath. :roll:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

My Mother! :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

No one 

blessings of being single and 23 :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Oh your poor hubby just doesn't understand your addiction!


 :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Darn - missed the goat porn tonight - check out my thread about what do you all think in regards to breeding all in a short time or spreading it out...... I came home to a surprise!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

LOL actually noone knows I'm on here!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

they all say i have a problem.. then i told them that i could just have you all come over when i want to talk and the shut up


could you imagine!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, one doe went into heat this morning and it is one that I had slated for Blue - so I am going to go ahead and have her bred tonight!!! Woo Hoo!

It would be Twilight. I thought that she was a May kid for some reason - but then I was going through emails and saw that she is actually an early march kid. She is big enough - so i am going to go ahead and have her bred.

It was so funny - Blue found a head size hole in the chicken wire and had his head in spitting and blubbering at the girls. Twilight just stood next to him flagging and looking at him - like what are you waiting for.... but I was already late for work - so lets hope that she is in heat tonight when i finally get home!

Hubby thinks that I am NUTS!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: 

Yep... he thinks you are off your rocker! If any strange men show up at your house with straight jackets... RUN!!! :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hehe - I would be able to hear them coming up the drive and could hide in the forest - or in with the bucks - they will never look there...... couldn't get past the smell - LOL! :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Yeah, my husband hoots on me about being on goat spot all the time...especially after he saw the pooch pics...lol...he was like "that is so weird...what kind of freaks like to look at that kind of thing?" I was like "Hunny, please, it not like that...it's scientific!"


 funny you should say that ....my DH ...also looks at that and say's "What in the world are you looking at"...I tell him "Pooches"...he says...."well it looks like a goats privates to me"...LOL 



> "Hunny, please, it not like that...it's scientific!"


FunnyRiverFarm...I love your answer "it's scientific!"...read it to my DH ...and busted up laughing....  :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

My bf would much rather I talked to him but I tell him I have my priorities straight and the goats come first! (He doesn't care for that but he's ok with it since he has goats).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> you guys crack me up!! Well... I don't get any sass from mine because he has about 4 or 5 different truck forums :help:


 Oh wow .. :shocked: .how does he keep up....LOL :ROFL:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I had the same question running through my head toth. I couldn't do it.LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I had the same question running through my head toth. I couldn't do it.LOL!


 :ROFL:



> My bf would much rather I talked to him but I tell him I have my priorities straight and the goats come first! (He doesn't care for that but he's ok with it since he has goats).


 Sarah.....You are very lucky to have a bf that supports you on goats......  :thumbup: 
you have a winner...... :dance:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

toth- That is soo true and I'm very greatful for him. He's an amazing person that has a personality that's hard to find.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:ROFL: Hubby thinks I'm on here non-stop while he's at work. I'm not...well...no I'm not on here constantly! But, he did get a little more "tolerant" when I had an emergency (just a little one...can't even remember exactly what the problem was) and I got help and support from you all! :grouphug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

It's great that he is becoming more tolerant. I told my bf that he isn't aloud to become a member because then we would both have an addiction and wouldn't have any time for each other.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Well, I am single so don't have to worry too much. Although my husky Laci seems to get irked when I tell her time to go "read" and then sit down at the computer. She glares at me. And I'm pretty sure she says nasty things under her breath.


Give Lacey a pat for me.....how cute.... 



> No one
> 
> blessings of being single and 23 :greengrin:


 To all you single pretty young girls......it won't be long and you will have a DH.....  
you can't fight them off ...that long...LOL 



> My Mother! :slapfloor:


 :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

my hubby was so funny about goats - always giving me crap about how much time and money I spent with them. Now, like last night when everyone was out since the gate got opened by the hootchies - he came out to make sure I didn't need help and what not. It was neat to see him involved.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

[quote="toth boer goats To all you single pretty young girls......it won't be long and you will have a DH.....  
you can't fight them off ...that long...LOL  
It's true you hav to find one eventually.
Kelebek- Men act like they aren't enjoying having the animals but after a while they can't fight off the love they have for them.LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Darn - missed the goat porn tonight - check out my thread about what do you all think in regards to breeding all in a short time or spreading it out...... I came home to a surprise!


  :ROFL:



> LOL actually noone knows I'm on here!


 your so sneaky...LOL  :greengrin:



> they all say i have a problem.. then i told them that i could just have you all come over when i want to talk and the shut up
> 
> could you imagine!


 :shocked: :shocked: ...wow that would be a full house for sure...LOL  :ROFL:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

That would be 1 crazy party w/ all of us goat people in 1 house.LOL! :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Yep... he thinks you are off your rocker! If any strange men show up at your house with straight jackets... RUN!!! :ROFL:


 :ROFL:



> hehe - I would be able to hear them coming up the drive and could hide in the forest - or in with the bucks - they will never look there...... couldn't get past the smell - LOL! :ROFL:


 so.....funny :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Hubby thinks that I am NUTS!


Don't feel bad..... my DH ...thinks I'm nuts ....as well....LOL 



> Yep... he thinks you are off your rocker! If any strange men show up at your house with straight jackets... RUN!!!


 :help: :ROFL:



> Hehe - I would be able to hear them coming up the drive and could hide in the forest - or in with the bucks - they will never look there...... couldn't get past the smell - LOL! :ROFL:


 good one.... :ROFL:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

well... you know what the REAL deal is with men don't you? They just HAVE to have something to aggrevate us about. When God made man he thought to himself "Now he HAS to have someone to pester....", so he made wo-man (wo- standing for the WO they cause us!) hehehehehe


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> toth- That is soo true and I'm very greatful for him. He's an amazing person that has a personality that's hard to find.


 you have quite a catch there.. :shades: :thumbup:



> :ROFL: Hubby thinks I'm on here non-stop while he's at work. I'm not...well...no I'm not on here constantly! But, he did get a little more "tolerant" when I had an emergency (just a little one...can't even remember exactly what the problem was) and I got help and support from you all! :grouphug:


 that's what we are here for... :hug: :grouphug:



> It's great that he is becoming more tolerant. I told my bf that he isn't aloud to become a member because then we would both have an addiction and wouldn't have any time for each other.


 I think you would be fighting over the key board...LOL 



> It's true you hav to find one eventually.
> Kelebek- Men act like they aren't enjoying having the animals but after a while they can't fight off the love they have for them.LOL!


 you know that is so true.... :thumbup: I agree...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> That would be 1 crazy party w/ all of us goat people in 1 house.LOL! :ROFL:


we'd be walking over one another ...just to get to the bathroom .....LOL 



> well... you know what the REAL deal is with men don't you? They just HAVE to have something to aggrevate us about. When God made man he thought to himself "Now he HAS to have someone to pester....", so he made wo-man (wo- standing for the WO they cause us!) hehehehehe


 LOL :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

toth- yes, I not lettin this one go easy. Fighting over the keyboard would be our worst fight ever. LOL! Oh, and I can rent a few porta-potties neeed be. :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> toth- yes, I not lettin this one go easy. Fighting over the keyboard would be our worst fight ever. LOL! Oh, and I can rent a few porta-potties neeed be. :wink:


That would a bad scene...LOL the poor keyboard wouldn't work after the tug of war.....LOL
Porta potties would work....  :thumbup:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I've got an extra! The porta potties is an idea.LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

too funny...lets hope everyone is potty trained...LOL :ROFL:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I sure hope so. :ROFL: (If your not it's ok just confess we won't make fun of you).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No...NO.... NO...not ...me ....it's a friend.... of a friend...of a friend..  ..LOL :ROFL:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> No...NO.... NO...not ...me ....it's a friend.... of a friend...of a friend..  ..LOL :ROFL:


 :ROFL: It's my classmates friend that has the accidents not me...LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> It's my classmates friend that has the accidents not me...LOL!


I see ....it's your....classmates ...friends...... sisters...brother's ....uncle's ....auntie ....am......... LOL  :ROFL:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

EXACTLY! I counldn't of said it better myself. LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So ..glad......... I cleared that up...it was getting kinda complicated....LOL  :scratch:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

hee hee hee ... TGS is my guilty pleasure ... none of my family know about it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

keren ....you are so secretively.... naughty....  LOL


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't get bothered by any of my family, for the most part. Sometimes my siblings tease me a little though.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> So ..glad......... I cleared that up...it was getting kinda complicated....LOL  :scratch:


Yeah me too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Yeah me too!


 Ditto...but it was fun....  :thumbup:



> I don't get bothered by any of my family, for the most part. Sometimes my siblings tease me a little though.


 tell your siblings ...you may be teasing me .....but I am going to learn more than you about goats on the goat spot...LOL


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

> tell your siblings ...you may be teasing me .....but I am going to learn more than you about goats on the goat spot...LOL


I only wish that would work with them but they could care less. :roll: They're little brats and just about barely tolerate the goats. Actually, my brother is pretty nice about it but my sis is such a little brat. :sigh: Oh well, :coffee2: I don't care! :greengrin: They can deal with it!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Actually, my brother is pretty nice about it but my sis is such a little brat.


 I am so sorry..........you have to deal with a little sister such as that.......hope things will get better soon....... :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Toth- Yeah it was fun!
Capriola- Welcome to my world my little sister is HORRIBLE to deal with. You just have to shrug it off and ignore it. She actually wanted a goat cause she was jealous and I said NO WAY is that happening cause she doesn't care and can't even care for a rabbit. (We tried that and guess who takes care of them)


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, she's not so bad but she's not as nice as my brother. She's the youngest, if that explains anything. . . . no offense to you youngest children out there!  I actually would be really lonely without her. :hi5:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

My sister is the middle child, my brother is the youngest and he's really sweet. Makes no sense. :shrug: But, she's not always like that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Toth- Yeah it was fun!


 I grew up with a mean brother.....I didn't have a sister....but I wish I did.....He was hard to ignore....he was a major pain..... :GAAH: 
So I kinda know,, what you all are going through... :hug:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I know how you feel Goatnutty, I am the youngest, and guess who takes care of all of my older brothers animals? But the most annoying thing is, when we're around people who are into animals, he pretends he actually plays a part in them. Lol.

And no offense taken Capriola. Lol. And my whole family, aside from my mom, think I'm crazy anyway, I think it started when I first made a birthday cake for my dog.. but I'm not sure.
And no I didn't let my dog eat the cake, lol.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm the oldest so it's not quite as bad as if I was the youngest... It's annoying aometiomes but you just learn to live with it. (If you don't don't be surprised if you end up living in the barn).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I know how you feel Goatnutty, I am the youngest, and guess who takes care of all of my older brothers animals? But the most annoying thing is, when we're around people who are into animals, he pretends he actually plays a part in them. Lol.


 that is super weird... :scratch: ..did you ever confront him about it in front of company when this happens....



> 'm the oldest so it's not quite as bad as if I was the youngest... It's annoying aometiomes but you just learn to live with it. (If you don't don't be surprised if you end up living in the barn).


 you hit that right on the head ..Sara :hi5:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

toth boer goats said:


> > I know how you feel Goatnutty, I am the youngest, and guess who takes care of all of my older brothers animals? But the most annoying thing is, when we're around people who are into animals, he pretends he actually plays a part in them. Lol.


 that is super weird... :scratch: ..did you ever confront him about it in front of company when this happens.... [/quote][/quote]

He usually goes through a list of excuses as to why he doesn't. The most common ones were that he goes to school and I don't, so he doesn't have time. (I do my school at home online but it doesn't count to him), then I would say that if he never has time, then why does he sit and watch tv all of the time, and he replies to that saying that he's relaxing and relieving himself from stress of school, so i say, what better way to get rid of stress than being outside with the animals, and usually after that he ignores me and pretends I'm not there. LOL. Hes away at college now though, but when he was still around those were the excuses.

As for bringing it up when people are around, he'll usually just change the subject to something else, or say something bad about me, to make it seem like I'm just trying to make trouble.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I am the youngest, and guess who takes care of all of my older brothers animals? But the most annoying thing is, when we're around people who are into animals, he pretends he actually plays a part in them. Lol.


 you ought to say next time...."if you play such a big part in the goats...... do you still have the monopoly money ....for feed"...LOL


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Toth!


----------

